# Anyone use Limbsavers on your Olympic recurve bow?



## fader (May 17, 2010)

More quiet, less vibration. Limb savers generally allow for a shorter brace height which will result in small performance gains.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

all my bows have it..


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

fader said:


> More quiet, less vibration. *Limb savers generally allow for a shorter brace height* which will result in small performance gains.


That's a new on me, care to elaborate?


----------



## MaceHowling (Feb 26, 2012)

jmvargas said:


> all my bows have it..


which one do you use?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

MaceHowling said:


> which one do you use?


...my olympic recurves can be seen in my signature and all my limbs have limbsavers..

...i also have 6 hunting recurves and 2 longbows and they also have limbsavers attached..

....i use ALL of them..


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes use them


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

MaceHowling said:


> which one do you use?


i shoot recurve and i use the compound ones. there's really no difference between the limbsavers, so long as they're essentially the same size.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Have a pair on every set of limbs I own. They just make a bow so much more pleasant to shoot.


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

pics?? any one


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

jmvargas said:


> ...my olympic recurves can be seen in my signature and all my limbs have limbsavers..
> 
> ...i also have 6 hunting recurves and 2 longbows and they also have limbsavers attached..
> 
> ....i use ALL of them..



IIRC there are 2 sizes--a larger one for recurves/compounds and a smaller one for recurves...

i use the appropriate size..


----------



## MaceHowling (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, I guess I better get a set to try out. Where's the cheapest place to get them? Lancaster?


----------



## nulimbender (Nov 30, 2005)

Mace,
Try Predator Archery, Gilroy, CA. Ask for Curtis; he'll give you a good deal.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

nulimbender said:


> Mace,
> Try Predator Archery, Gilroy, CA. Ask for Curtis; he'll give you a good deal.


Mace, where are you located? There's a nice shop in Newark as well, along with SF, Daly City, and Martinez


----------



## MaceHowling (Feb 26, 2012)

icehaven,

I am in the Bay Area of California.

Sounds like ya'll are saying I should get it from a local shop. That must mean this is a pretty common item that shops readily stock. Thanks!


----------



## MaceHowling (Feb 26, 2012)

I looked at Limbsavers website and it seems like they have a line of their products specifically for recurve, but is everyone using those or are people using the "compound" ones on recurves too (ie the ultramax line)? If anyone is using the Ultramax Limbsavers on their recurve, are you using the solid one or the split one?


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

MaceHowling said:


> I looked at Limbsavers website and it seems like they have a line of their products specifically for recurve, but is everyone using those or are people using the "compound" ones on recurves too (ie the ultramax line)? If anyone is using the Ultramax Limbsavers on their recurve, are you using the solid one or the split one?


solid. the split is used to go between the two halves of the compound limb

and also, the different shape is because recurves have lower vibration frequencies than compounds. but the difference is minimal as the dampening mostly comes from having any piece of rubber there


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Seattlepop said:


> That's a new on me, care to elaborate?


Sure. Speaking from experience here... Let's say you have a bow that feels and sounds great at a 9" brace height. The addition of limb savers will allow you to achieve a similar feel and sound at a shorter brace height - say 8 3/4" or 8 1/2".

shorter brace height = longer power stroke = performance gain. That's the theory at least, until the data proves me wrong.

Personally, I use limb savers because my bow sounded like a thunder clap at the recommended brace height. I threw some limb savers on and it eased the sound to the point that it was TOO quiet. I actually had to lower the brace height to get the sound and feel I was looking for.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

jmvargas said:


> IIRC there are 2 sizes--a larger one for recurves/compounds and a smaller one for recurves...
> 
> i use the appropriate size..


...Oops!...i meant a smaller one for "longbows"..


----------



## dramnara (Aug 26, 2008)

On every set of limbs I own


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

What is the best way to attach them without destroying the finish on my limbs?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

Old Newbie said:


> What is the best way to attach them without destroying the finish on my limbs?


..... i have never taken any off yet....

...in any case they do come with an adhesive on them once you peel off the protective cover...


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

me 2...


----------



## huytheskigod (Aug 7, 2012)

Just getting back in to archer after starting 11 years ago and stopping 7 years ago. I have limb savers on the limbs of my modest rig. Funny though, back then, the limb savers were just round mushroom like buttons. They must have designed new molds as the ones on their site looks much fancier than the ones I have.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The question should be, what's the best way to remove them without damaging the finish on the limbs...  Attaching them doesn't do anything to the finish. However, if you need to remove them, you can use some serving material and run it back and forth like a wire saw of sorts under the adhesive pad. Be sure to pull up on the ends of the serving a little bit as you saw back and forth. This will leave some adhesive on the limb, but usually that comes off by firm rubbing with the thumb. If that doesn't work, I have used goo-gone to remove adhesive. If you need to re-attach limbsavers, just use some of the two-sided OUTDOOR adhesive 3M tape - the tape with the red backing. I've attached and re-attached the same 4 or 5 sets of limbsavers on about 10 different pairs of limbs over the past 5 years. Yes, I really can be that cheap.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

What about BowJax LimbJax or SlimJax? Anyone using these instead of Limbsavers?


----------



## Monumental11 (Jul 26, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Have a pair on every set of limbs I own. They just make a bow so much more pleasant to shoot.


Agreed.


----------



## Monumental11 (Jul 26, 2012)

jhcc93 said:


> pics?? any one











I accidently left them in a hot car... but here it is.


----------



## DrSveegy (Feb 15, 2009)

Dumb question: does it matter where (on the limbs) you attach them?


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

fader said:


> Sure. Speaking from experience here... Let's say you have a bow that feels and sounds great at a 9" brace height. The addition of limb savers will allow you to achieve a similar feel and sound at a shorter brace height - say 8 3/4" or 8 1/2".


But, isn't your 9" brace height your "sweet spot", i.e., isn't that the BH that gives you the most efficient tune? Wouldn't adding the limbsavers to a different BH just be masking a less-efficient BH?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, it matters where you attach them. No more than 4" from the riser, on either side. I prefer the side facing the archer, but others put them on the "outside" or "back" of the limbs too. Generally, we place them where the limb wedge "fadeout" is in the limb. This provides maximum dampening effect without losing speed. You can get more dampening if they are placed further out on the limb, but you will also lose speed.

Arcus, limbsavers are additive. They don't "mask" anything. You still need to tune using brace ht. adjustments.

John


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> I've attached and re-attached the same 4 or 5 sets of limbsavers on about 10 different pairs of limbs over the past 5 years. Yes, I really can be that cheap.


The legend is that John once did this in between ends at a competition when switching to his backup bow. He then proceeded to close his eyes and shot something over 1300 without even looking!


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Arcus said:


> But, isn't your 9" brace height your "sweet spot", i.e., isn't that the BH that gives you the most efficient tune? Wouldn't adding the limbsavers to a different BH just be masking a less-efficient BH?


I think you make a good point. In my case, since I was tuning well above the recommended BH, I was pretty sure my bow was not operating at peak efficiency to begin with (I since discovered a limb alignment problem which may or may not have been the culprit). In any event, the bow tunes great and fires like a rocket. I feel removing the limb savers would ultimately result in a decrease in performance.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

I never wanted to add these because they ruin the nice clean look of a bow for me... but after reading these comments I'm going to have to at least try them...


----------



## DrSveegy (Feb 15, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Generally, we place them where the limb wedge "fadeout" is in the limb.


Is this where the limb starts to taper? Sorry, I'm a little thick.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

limbwalker said:


> Arcus, limbsavers are additive. They don't "mask" anything. You still need to tune using brace ht. adjustments.


I was trying to differentiate a bow that's quiet due to the sweet spot brace height (no limbsavers) from a bow without the sweet spot BH but with limbsavers.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

There is a risk of ripping off the coating on your limbs. They did that to some Extreme BF's that I have and I only had them on for a few minutes. Very strong adhesive on the ones I had.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

Jason22 said:


> There is a risk of ripping off the coating on your limbs. They did that to some Extreme BF's that I have and I only had them on for a few minutes. Very strong adhesive on the ones I had.


how did that occur? from shooting and having the limbsaver fly off, or by trying to remove the limbsaver by hand?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Jason, did you remove them the way I described?


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

To remove them? They remove themselves. Usually during a shoot or on the third end during league nite.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

do they go on the inside or outside, I think I've seen pics of them each way???


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Greg, I've never had one come off, ever. Even when I re-attached them with the 3-M double sided tape.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

atjurhs said:


> do they go on the inside or outside, I think I've seen pics of them each way???


both are fine. the main consideration is how far along the limb, which generally is at the fade out.

some people do mention that if they're on the outside of the limbs they could catch on stuff or hit things. but if you don't shoot in heavily wooded areas or crowded lines, you should be fine. personally i have one set with savers on the inside and one set with savers on the outside


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

DrSveegy said:


> Dumb question: does it matter where (on the limbs) you attach them?


As far as I have been told, limb savers ideally would be put where the layers of the limb split off. I think thats about 4 inches (dont quote me about the inches) from the end of the limb pocket on medium limbs.

In essence, the closer you put the limb savers to the tip of your limbs, the quieter your limbs will become at the cost of the speed of your limbs. I'm sure there is some performance point somewhere...


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

gumibears said:


> As far as I have been told, limb savers ideally would be put where the layers of the limb split off. I think thats about 4 inches (dont quote me about the inches) from the end of the limb pocket on medium limbs.
> 
> In essence, the closer you put the limb savers to the tip of your limbs, the quieter your limbs will become at the cost of the speed of your limbs. I'm sure there is some performance point somewhere...


you're right. it's about where all of the layers come together, about 3-4 inches depending on the limbs.

that's the spot because of the thousands of people who have, over time, experimented and tested different limbsaver positions. it's the spot with enough movement that the limbsaver will cancel it out while not so far out as to require extra work from the limbs to move. and i'm sure that somewhere there's objective data for it too


----------

